# 411B Regulator Adjustment



## james ke (Jul 14, 2008)

My meter on the dash show that the generator is charging too much. Also, the wires are bit warm behind the meter.\

I took a look at the regulator and the three adjustment screws but was unable to get it adjusted to charge less.

Can anyone provide some tips or a reference to a web site or thread that would address such an adustment.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

How long does it stay too high? What does it read? If it lasts for several hours than that would be a sign of over charging or of a bad battery that is unable to be fully charged. With a bad battery the voltage regulator would think the battery needs more charging and would continue to pump in the power.

I would also check the voltage with one of those hand held meters just to make sure the guage is Ok. The wires being warm is not unusual so long as they don't get too hot to touch and start melting. They will normally warm up when the battery is being charged due to the increased power flow. 

I would check this basic stuff out before I tried adjusting the regulator. Without the correct meters you could cause more problems than you solve.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum


----------

